# Valentine's Day 2010



## Tailsy (Feb 6, 2010)

I figured that people's relationship status might have changed since last year (hi! :D), so I made a new thread. <3

What're your plans for Valentine's Day? ... You know, obviously. I mean what else would I ask -

*HOW MANY VIRGIN'S HEARTS ARE YOU PLANNING TO HARVEST THIS YEAR*

but I mean the more normal thing. As for me, my boyfriend's birthday is three days before Valentine's because he's a massive douchenozzle (YEAH JORDAN you ass, having the audacity to be born on the 11th), so I'll be rather poor by then :( But I bought him







:3 and we'll... probably do something lame/fun. Lame or fun. Fun and lame? Possibly. I have no idea. In fact we'll probably just be like '... wanna go make forts' 'k'

SO YEAH.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate Valentine's. I can't even use the chocolates cop-out this year 'cause my girlfriend went on a diet. I guess I'll get her a panda teddy or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2010)

Valentine's Day is the day I leave for the school trip to Russia \o/

But nothing actually specific to the holiday, obviously.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 6, 2010)

myself said:
			
		

> Will more than likely draw something for the occasion, receive chocolate from my parents, drink some coffee, go internet-ing a while, and spend the rest of the night either talking to the one I care about most or doing absolutely nothing.
> 
> Or I'll sleep. :]


That's pretty much my agenda this year, too.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 6, 2010)

D= D= D=

I hate days like this. I can never know what to get people. =[ I might get Sam a box of chocolates if I have enough moneys...he loves chcolate. <3~


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe get some chocolates or nice phone calls from family, nothing special


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 6, 2010)

Let's be the first to be pessimistic and depressed about how I'll be alone yet again this year!

<3


----------



## Barubu (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm using it as an excuse to get presents for my friends Abi, Alex, Carissa, Bryce, and Madi. (apparently, I haz lots of female friends. Bryce is one of my only guy-friendz)


----------



## Minish (Feb 6, 2010)

The day means absolutely nothing to me. XD Not in a 'gah I hate it so much that I ignore it' kind of way, I seriously would forget about it.

Apparently my friend (who has an annoying crush on me) is going to send one of those _Valentine's roses_ to me or something at school. Except the last day of school is the 12th, and I won't be in that day! *cackles* I shall escape unscathed. 8D

Valentine's Day seems like it would feel kind of contrived to me, so yeah, even if I were in a relationship I'd hope it wouldn't be a 'special' day.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 7, 2010)

Lob spitballs at all the happy couples while I freeze my ass off in this freakish Virgina winter.

Bitter and lonely? Who? _Me?_


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 7, 2010)

I can say one thing: thank god it's on a weekend this year. I could do without my classmates spouting nonsense about this type of thing. Granted, they'll probably start spouting this nonsense on the 12th, but somehow it's better if it's not on the actual day.

Normally I'd be like, "Oh wait Valentine's Day whaaa when is this again?" but circumstances are different this year. Hopefully it'll blow by quickly :|

[/negativity]


----------



## Green (Feb 7, 2010)

CALL A HOT GIRL AND/OR HIT HER UP ON FACEBOOK. AH YEAH BEEYOTCHES.

Yeah, I'm going to die alone. D:


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 7, 2010)

I love all the fancy decorations, all the hype and such, but...as for it's actual purpose, "love", I don't believe one day should be like that. Yeah, I'm one of those "love that person EVERY DAY!!!" kind of people =3

But yeah, I would just be getting back home on Valentine's Day, since I'm going to another city for the weekend, so I won't do much. Maybe sit around, eat some chocolate. I get the feeling my boyfriend is going to bake me a cake, though. He likes to bake <3


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 7, 2010)

I will ignore the specialness of the day except to mock people I know who get the school flowers.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 7, 2010)

all my valentine's plans were dashed when my boyfriend stopped being my boyfriend and got together with someone else shortly afterwards so

why yes I am the kind of person who plans valentine's day in _december _shut up


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Last year I got a box of chocolates and spread it around but I dunno what to do this year. Probably slide porn under the door of the teacher I hate.
Happy Valentine's Day <3


----------



## Zeph (Feb 7, 2010)

Haha.

I'll probably sit there being jealous of everybody whose significant others didn't leave them for somebody else a month ago >.<


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 7, 2010)

Tailsy said:


>


You think that's cool? YOU'VE SEEN NOTHING TILL YOU'VE SEEN THIS.

My bestest friend in all the world has a CD launch on the evening of the 14th (she's part of an all-girl acapella choir - the only one in London, apparently), so I'm heading over to London to support her/get free booze at the party. Should be excellent.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 7, 2010)

Valentine's Day is an excuse to go to Shadey's place and cuddle a lot and tell him _no you will not be raiding in World of Warcraft today because it's VALENTINE'S DAY and therefore you are obligated to be with me! >:/_ And then we'll probably watch Mythbusters or something of the like, and he'll rave about the hotness of Kari Byron, and I'll rave about the hotness of Robert Downey Jr. (Aren't we romantic?) And maybe get pizza/ice cream/candy.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Feb 7, 2010)

Disclaimer: Anyone who would be offended by me attacking love, DO NOT READ THIS!
Ah, love.  love.  WHO GOT THE IDEA TO INVENT IT?!?  I find that love causes more problems than solutions, it causes heartbreak, loss, suicide, homicide, overpopulation (which in turn leads to more pollution), peer pressure (leading possibly to the taking of drugs because that person does, causing death) and etc.  Yes, I just said that love causes cancer.  I find that the semi-Utopian society of 'The Giver' had a great idea.  In the words of a certain Leonard Cohen: "Love is not a victory march, it's a cold and a broken Hallelujah".  (note, in these ideas, I was referring to the second type of love, that makes Valentine's Day its home, Eros).
Note 2:  I've never been in love (Eros) with someone.
Therefore, on Valentines Day, I will treat it as a normal day.
Note 3: In 5-10 years or so, I'm going to end up being a hypocrite.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah seriously no one cares about how cool you are for not 'believing' in love.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 7, 2010)

I must be the only single person to like this "holiday" anyway lol

Why do people choose to complain about their loneliness on one particular day anyway? surely you must see couples around nearly every single day ever

ETA: also I am completely and utterly in love with someone I can never be with and I'm just about ok with that :B


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 7, 2010)

Get absolutely hammered; I have 4 parties to get to in the span of one week starting Friday night.

And now I feel like a hypocrite because this time last year I moaned about everyone forcing me to drink.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 7, 2010)

Valentine's Day is my friend's birthday so uh. Drunk?


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, it's on a Sunday. So after my normal Sunday activities, I'm going to get drunk and leave my ex a voice mail I'll most likely regret leaving him, then try to convince him I called the wrong number so he doesn't stop talking to me for being a creep. After that, I'll continue to drink and amuse myself playing video games because I'm just that pathetic.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 7, 2010)

oh yeah it's that time again

hmmm considering my only love for anyone is platonic love i'll probably indulge in that <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 7, 2010)

Reproduce asexually or something.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2010)

give chocolates and cuddle lots


----------



## PK (Feb 8, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> Disclaimer: Anyone who would be offended by me attacking love, DO NOT READ THIS!
> Ah, love.  love.  WHO GOT THE IDEA TO INVENT IT?!?  I find that love causes more problems than solutions, it causes heartbreak, loss, suicide, homicide, overpopulation (which in turn leads to more pollution), peer pressure (leading possibly to the taking of drugs because that person does, causing death) and etc.  Yes, I just said that love causes cancer.  I find that the semi-Utopian society of 'The Giver' had a great idea.  In the words of a certain Leonard Cohen: "Love is not a victory march, it's a cold and a broken Hallelujah".  (note, in these ideas, I was referring to the second type of love, that makes Valentine's Day its home, Eros).
> Note 2:  I've never been in love (Eros) with someone.
> Therefore, on Valentines Day, I will treat it as a normal day.
> Note 3: In 5-10 years or so, I'm going to end up being a hypocrite.


wow. i don't even know how to respond to the amount of stupidity expressed here. But, moving on...

I'm spending valentine's day with my girlfriend, for the first time! last year she was busy, and the valentine's day before that we weren't dating yet. We've been dating for two years next month. :3 We'll probably just end up watching movies.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 8, 2010)

> Reproduce asexually or something.


ahaha _yes _A+



> Note 2:  I've never been in love (Eros) with someone.
> Therefore, on Valentines Day, I will treat it as a normal day


er yes well I've never had polio but I don't think it doesn't exist

how can you 'not believe' in love when as you said it's caused so much (none of which is purely caused by love, by the way, aside from heartbreak). and I don't think people go into love thinking 'ah, yes, this will be the solution to my lonliness', it's more about doing what makes you happy.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 8, 2010)

Heh. I don't have a girlfriend. Buuuttt maybe I'll agree with green and hit up a hot girl! :] I'm pretty hot, I've heard. 'Long as I don't smile! (I have a horrible smile) Yup. Go seduce my neighbor. (She likes me.) Damn, I'm very sick-minded. Just gonna waste more money on my family this year. D: Maybe if I had a girlfriend I would feel something when I'm blowing money on useless crap! XD


----------



## Meririn (Feb 8, 2010)

The first year I was dating my boyfriend, I got him a box of chocolates and sent them to him in a larger box which was stuffed with little heart-shaped papers, each of which had a special moment we'd spent together written on it. I just got him something small last year, but now that I have a bit more money, I want to try to top what I did the first time. He still has all those little hearts three years later :3


----------



## Espeon (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably skip around telling anyone and everyone I love them, and ask them where they've been all my life.

...Or nothing at all.

I'm a bland, bland person.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm gunna hang out online with Sable and doodle on xat. :V I'm boring.


----------



## Flora (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably try not to die of jet lag or something, cause I need to be up and ready to go to London.

...it was my parents' idea.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 8, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> In the words of a certain Leonard Cohen: "Love is not a victory march, it's a cold and a broken Hallelujah".


That very same song ends:

_*And even though it all went wrong,
I'll stand before the Lord of Song with nothing on my tongue but hallelujah...*_

It's a bittersweet, pro-love ending.


----------



## Minish (Feb 8, 2010)

Jolty said:


> ETA: also I am completely and utterly in love with someone I can never be with and I'm just about ok with that :B


Same. Unrequited love isn't really as bad as everyone says _all_ the time. :D


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Jolty said:


> ETA: also I am completely and utterly in love with someone I can never be with and I'm just about ok with that :B


That's me. :D

I'll probably just be real happy and upbeat and give a bunch of random people candy at school.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 9, 2010)

Dwell, dwell, and more dwell.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 9, 2010)

I uh.
Really loathe Valentine's. So I'll probably just get on IRC like always~ :C


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 13, 2010)

i'm going to be morbid. i'm going role playing, so, killing stuff in my imagination.
i'm signal, so valentines day sucks for me.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to see Invictus with my girlfriend as part of a plot to manipulate two of our friends together without them realising it. It's working so far.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 13, 2010)

Received a gift box from one of my friends, and tomorrow another one of my friends is taking me on a surprise excursion...


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 14, 2010)

My, my, it seems that every house on my street has heart balloons tied to their front gate.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Feb 14, 2010)

To celebrate, I am going to post generic posts on multiple forums - including this one - that have nothing to do with Valentine's Day.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure what we're going to do today... usually we do whatever Valentine's event is going on on Final Fantasy XI, but she quit a few weeks ago and I haven't been on since then (which puts me under a lot of pressure to either get on and face being scolded by the guildleaders, or not get on and just let the dread build)... also she lives six hours away so it's not like we're going to do anything physically.

Maybe we'll watch a movie and listen to romantic songs or something. And I'll probably buy lots and lots of chocolate to give my friends at school on the next school day just to bug them.


----------



## Dinru (Feb 18, 2010)

I spent it with my boyfriend. We were dragged to Wal-Mart, but then we went and played Super Smash Bros. Melee for like four hours and ate dinner together and exchanged gifts. He got me a stuffed monkey (he knows me all too well), some chocolate hearts, and a very sweet card. I got him a little Satan plushie with a spinning trident that displays the messages "You are the greatest!" "I love you!" And "<3 <3 <3", and a card. It roxxored <3


----------

